
Ask HN: Where Can a Non-Resident US Citizen Buy BTC and ETH? - artur_makly
both Coinbase and GDax require a valid US ID which i no longer have.. and sadly a valid US passport isnt enough.<p>i want to fund the purchase via US Bank transfer. and worst case a ccard.
======
jparse
Most exchanges will ask US residents for multiple forms of identification to
prove you are who you say you are. The best thing you can do is fix your ID
issue and re-apply to GDAX or Kraken.

Also, secondarily, it is better to use a reputable exchange. I don't think you
want to wake up one morning and find the exchange gone.

------
adamnemecek
Use a different exchange.

